# OTC Updater can't reach Microsoft Update Servers



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2020)

I tried to flash a possible Update, but got this error - anybody knows what's going on here?
OTC Updater download

```
OtcUpdater 8.2.1.0

Waiting for next device.  Please connect a device via USB.  Press q to quit.

Lumia 650(RM-1152_15637) 10.0.15254.603
 Die zugrunde liegende Verbindung wurde geschlossen: Unerwarteter Fehler beim Senden..                                 Encountered web exception communicating with https://fe3.delivery.mp.microsoft.com/UpdateMetadataService, Exception: System.Net.WebException: Die zugrunde liegende Verbindung wurde geschlossen: Unerwarteter Fehler beim Senden.. ---> System.IO.IOException: Von der Übertragungsverbindung können keine Daten gelesen werden: Eine vorhandene Verbindung wurde vom Remotehost geschlossen. ---> System.Net.Sockets.SocketException: Eine vorhandene Verbindung wurde vom Remotehost geschlossen
   bei System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Receive(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size, SocketFlags socketFlags)
   bei System.Net.Sockets.NetworkStream.Read(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size)
   --- Ende der internen Ausnahmestapelüberwachung ---
   bei System.Net.Sockets.NetworkStream.Read(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size)
   bei System.Net.FixedSizeReader.ReadPacket(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 count)
   bei System.Net.Security.SslState.StartReceiveBlob(Byte[] buffer, AsyncProtocolRequest asyncRequest)
   bei System.Net.Security.SslState.CheckCompletionBeforeNextReceive(ProtocolToken message, AsyncProtocolRequest asyncRequest)
   bei System.Net.Security.SslState.StartSendBlob(Byte[] incoming, Int32 count, AsyncProtocolRequest asyncRequest)
   bei System.Net.Security.SslState.ForceAuthentication(Boolean receiveFirst, Byte[] buffer, AsyncProtocolRequest asyncRequest)
   bei System.Net.Security.SslState.ProcessAuthentication(LazyAsyncResult lazyResult)
   bei System.Net.TlsStream.CallProcessAuthentication(Object state)
   bei System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
   bei System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
   bei System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   bei System.Net.TlsStream.ProcessAuthentication(LazyAsyncResult result)
```
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/mobiledevices/forum/all/otc-updater-problem/49dd46ea-ac29-49c7-9d30-cab28ea3529d


----------



## smartblu (Nov 10, 2020)

*fantastic, it works for me (w10)*

I  have added 8 entries in the Registry of my PC  (see steps 1 to 4 of this note: 
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-updater/b2fb7107-7e1f-4d30-b441-7313524ceed4
)
AND IT WORKS !!!


----------



## trogper (Aug 29, 2021)

The issue is the original OTC updater was compiled for old .net version, which does not support encryption currently used on microsoft servers.
I have recompiled the binary (otcupdater.exe) with .net 4.7 which should support tls 1.2 and newer, so it does not require editing the registry.
https://mega.nz/file/i8BEhRBR#QJJztViI-mffipA6gNjfhhPFHflHH5S7WusrpEJhYqQ


----------

